# Smoked this last weekend



## Paymaster (May 8, 2007)

I did a fresh ham shank portion on the smoker along with a fattie. Man it turned out great. This was first for me on both.Ater smoking for 2 hours my son in law and myself ate the fattie with crakers while the ham continued. Here are some pics.


----------



## Paymaster (May 8, 2007)

I use fruit wood along with oak or hickory. In this case I used Pearwood and used apple juice on the ham. I basted with apple juice once every hour and a half. Cooked at 225-250 degrees for 9.5 hours.


----------



## mudbug (May 8, 2007)

Lookin' good, Paymaster!  How much of the big guy do you have left?


----------



## AllenOK (May 8, 2007)

Looks good.  One question.  What is the "fattie"?


----------



## Barb L. (May 8, 2007)

OMG, that looks so good, love ham - Great job !


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2007)

Pardon this northerner's ignorence but what is a fattie?


----------



## AllenOK (May 8, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Pardon this northerner's ignorence but what is a fattie?



My question exactly!  It kind of looks like a really big sausage.


----------



## Flightschool (May 9, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> My question exactly! It kind of looks like a really big sausage.


 

I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## Loprraine (May 9, 2007)

Wow, Paymaster, it looks great!  I've just started smoking, and am having great fun trying different woods.


----------



## Paymaster (May 9, 2007)

Thanks all.
Fatties are breakfast sausage cut out of the wrapping and placed on the smoker. Kind of a treat that you eat while the slower cooking stuff continues. In this case it is a pack of Tennesee Pride Hot.Slice as you would summer sausage and eat on crackers. Some folks roll them out flat then stuff with cheese or something and then roll back up and put on the smoker.


----------



## PytnPlace (May 9, 2007)

Yum.  Looks soooo good!!  Apple juice with ham is perfect!  I will be smoking a pork butt (pulled pork) this weekend - my first smoking session since last summer.  I use applewood and apple cider in the water bowl.  Can't wait!!


----------



## AllenOK (May 9, 2007)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> Thanks all.
> Fatties are breakfast sausage cut out of the wrapping and placed on the smoker. Kind of a treat that you eat while the slower cooking stuff continues. In this case it is a pack of Tennesee Pride Hot.Slice as you would summer sausage and eat on crackers. Some folks roll them out flat then stuff with cheese or something and then roll back up and put on the smoker.



I may have to try that.  I've got quite a bit of sausage on hand right now.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 9, 2007)

Good job!!!


----------



## love2"Q" (May 17, 2007)

looks great ... going to have try the fattie thing ...


----------

